# Need some help ... please



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all ... as most of you know, I lost my sweet boy Tobie just about 2 wks ago, the Vet just called and his ashes will be ready for pick up on Thursday. 

I looked online to try and find a Urn for his ashes, but they are all so expensive. They are praying on the sorrow of owners who have lost beloved pets, I refuse to support them. 

Now I'm sitting here crying my eyes out because I don't know what I am going to do. I don't want to pick up the ashes until I have somewhere or something to put them. 

Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thankfully, I've never had to deal with this sadness, but I found some low-cost urns on line. I know you've already looked, but these seem reasonable - compared to other sites I saw tonight. 

I'm sure other members will have some better, more creative and practical ideas.

http://www.answers.com/topic/pet-urn


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

When our old kitty Nikki was put down the vet gave us her ashes in a small sealed cedar wood box with a nameplate on it. We were planning to bury the box in the garden of our old property, but hubby has never been able to part with the box, so it is on top of a cabinet in our bedroom. She'd be happy, I think, being able to watch everything from her own high vantage point...

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That was very kind of him. The urn for $9.95 in the link Marie provided would be lovely too. This is a hard time for you. I'm sorry. I hope you'll feel a bit better after this problem is resolved.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

MissAnne2u, have you considered going to a craft store and picking up an unfinished wooden chest (similar to this one)?

You could print pictures of the him and glue them all over the box in a collage or you could use calligraphy markers and put his name all over in different colors (even having each person who knew him sign his name somewhere), or put bits of poems and sayings about kitties on there, or use stencils and stamps, or whatever you wanted. You could even just paint or stain it however you wanted and then use a small, metal name plaque on it. As long as you use a coat of sealant over whatever you choose, it'll stay that way, forever.

Just seems like it might be something inexpensive, but still very personal to him and to you, and still a way to make sure you have something beautiful and memorable to save the ashes in.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I received a miniature cedar chest as a graduation present from one of the local furniture stores. It had a lock on it. If you can find one with a lock, I think that would be safer, in case someone picked it up, children, in particular, but not exclusively, of course.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your wonderful ideas !! I'm going to Michael's this weekend. I like the idea of making a memorial for him by having those who knew him best signing his name on the box. 

You guys are AWESOME !!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Anne, I am sorry you lost your Tobie. I love the ideas of making a memory box.

We have had 2 dogs that we have lost over the past few years. We kept them in their cardboard boxes until last summer when we planted a special memory bush out in our front yard. It has helped both my husband and I to be able to see our babies help something to grow.


----------



## tamacat 101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats so sad.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Making your own memorial box is a great idea! Very personal.

I bought at the Gem Show in Tucson two artsy looking vials that you hang on a necklaces. I bought them for my niece and nephew cuz their chocolate labs were 12 old and one had cancer. I thought it would be nice to put ashes in the artsy jewelry to have near your heart and no one would know the difference. It meant alot to them as a private creative way to remember them.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

That's a lovely idea; I like that.

My parents lost of dog of theirs, recently, and my mother had her cremated. Aside from the small container of ashes, my mother received a certificate that include half of a small gold heart. The certificate stated that the other half of the heart was buried with the remains of her pet, so she would always know that she had a part of something that was with her baby. I thought it was so sweet.


----------

